# intel core 2 duo e4300 vs intel pentium d 940 dual core



## chingy (Jul 1, 2007)

Hey guys,

Okay, these are the two processors I looked at:

1) Intel Core 2 Duo E4300 Allendale 1.8GHz 2M shared L2 Cache LGA 775 Processor - Retail

2) Intel Pentium D 940 Presler 3.2GHz 2 x 2MB L2 Cache LGA 775 Dual Core, EM64T Processor - Retail

I was just wondering which one of these processors will be quicker in processing games, 3d applications, web browsing, etc. I looked at both of these and the price range in these two intel processors are about the same according to Newegg's prices . Anyhow, I know the cache in the intel pentium d is 2 x 2mb. Does this cache make a huge difference in how fast the processor is actually running? Just from the look of the cache and ghz the intel pentium d, I would assume that the intel pentium d is far better than the e4300. Does anyone know which one of these two processors is better? The intel core 2 duo e4300 , or intel pentium d 940. 



Thanks,


Chingy


----------



## maroon1 (Jul 1, 2007)

Core 2 Duo E4300 performs better in everything

And don't be fooled by the clock speed, because E4300 can do more instructions per clock


----------



## chingy (Jul 1, 2007)

So what should I look for in processors to find out if they perform better? I looked at both the FSB on both processors and they are 800mhz. The L1 cache in the e4300 is 32kb+32kb, while the pentium d has an L1 cahe of 24kb+32kb. The L2 cahce on the e4300 is 2M. Does 2M mean 2 MB? Anyhow, the L2 cache on pentium d has an L2 cache of 2 x 2MB? I don't see much difference in both processors. The only big difference I see is the operating frequency. The e4300 runs at 1.8 ghz and the pentium d runs at 3.2 ghz. How do can I find out which one is the better processor?


----------



## hermeslyre (Jul 2, 2007)

That's a bit of a difficult question.. You see just going by the specs you see on Newegg won't tell which Chip is better/more efficient/whatever. There are many variables to be taken into thought when judging a CPU that just aren't provided to you, even on as useful a site as newegg. Pipeline length, Efficiency of the specific architecture, and IPC (instructions per clock) are just some of the terms thrown around that could shed light on your conundrum. However this knowledge is still alittle hard to come by so I'll give you the scoop, layman. 

 Short pipeline length, high IPC, and A solid core architecture (especially with overclocking)make the new Core2duo the most powerful chip you can buy right now. The AMD X2 lineup is just slightly behind C2d, they are beaten in benchmarks but most of the time the difference could not be noticed in reality. Behind them are core duo, Pentium D's, Athlon 64's, Pentium 4's, etc, etc.

It's alittle hard to explain it all, if you're have any questions feel free to ask them.. My best advice to you being google! Use it to find benchmarks to gauge chip performance, or whatever.


----------



## Geoff (Jul 2, 2007)

chingy said:


> So what should I look for in processors to find out if they perform better? I looked at both the FSB on both processors and they are 800mhz. The L1 cache in the e4300 is 32kb+32kb, while the pentium d has an L1 cahe of 24kb+32kb. The L2 cahce on the e4300 is 2M. Does 2M mean 2 MB? Anyhow, the L2 cache on pentium d has an L2 cache of 2 x 2MB? I don't see much difference in both processors. The only big difference I see is the operating frequency. The e4300 runs at 1.8 ghz and the pentium d runs at 3.2 ghz. How do can I find out which one is the better processor?


You can't compare processors by their FSB, Cache, or Clock Speed.  It's like trying to find what engine produces more power when all they tell you is it's displacement.

The Core 2 Duo's use a completely different architecture then the Pentium D's, which allows it to perform tasks faster at lower clock speeds then the Pentium D's.


----------

